# FreeBSD and Heimdal Kerberos Question



## mattruut (Aug 5, 2013)

A few days ago I posted in another forum section here about a problem installing security/heimdal from the ports tree. After that was solved, I went to install PostgreSQL 9.2 with Heimdal Kerberos support. That didn't work and led to a few days of problem solving. I finally fixed that, but it led to a few questions about FreeBSD and Kerberos. I've read the section in the Handbook, as well as tried to Google this and I'm still confused.

The handbook notes that there is a basic version of Heimdal Kerberos installed with the operating system. What's the different between that version and the version that can be installed from the ports system? 

I'm curious because all I need Kerberos for is to authenticate against a Windows Server 2003 Active Directory. Is FreeBSD's integrated version of Kerberos good enough for this, or do I need the ports version?

Thank you to anybody who can answer this.


----------

